# Building an 8' by 10' layout(new to the hobby)



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

How do you layout track for radius? I want two oblong tracks (one inside the other with about 3" betewwn them) connected with switches.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Use a compass or a piece of string with a nail at one end and a pencil at the other. Set a nail in the center of the arc of the radius and measure along the string line (or adjust the compass) to the radius of the inside track and draw the curve. Using the same center of arc, add 3" to the length of the string and draw the second curve. Remember, you will only be drawing a half circle for both the inside and outside track. Good luck.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

what carl said. As long as you set one track radius the other one will be easy peasy


----------

